# Lil whizzer sportsman find



## whizzer kid (Jan 15, 2017)

found this locally hanging in a old barn, no motor .But other then that all other rare parts are intact . Thought from pictures I was sent it had a repaint but it's origianl paint . 
----Nice way to start the New year   ----


----------



## stoney (Jan 15, 2017)

Wow, great find. Sportsman don't show up very often. Congrats


----------



## Boris (Jan 15, 2017)

Great find Eric!


----------



## whizzer kid (Jan 15, 2017)

Be cool if someone was able to mount a new electic motor , like a retro bike with a 2k twist...


----------

